# λουρκίζω = lurk



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

*λουρκίζω* _ρ._ (_διαδικτυακή αργκό_) παρακολουθώ την κίνηση σε φόρουμ ή άλλο διαδικτυακό τόπο χωρίς να συμμετέχω ενεργά, κόβω κίνηση χωρίς να εκδηλώνομαι: _Λουρκίζω ακατάσχετα, γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο για τίποτ' άλλο! | Ο Μένιος συχνάζει στα μέρη μας· θα έχετε δει έναν Parios που λουρκίζει._ [ΕΤΥΜ. Από το αγγλικό ρήμα _lurk_ «παραμονεύω, καραδοκώ».]


----------



## melody (Feb 18, 2011)

Και πώς λέγεται αυτός που λουρκίζει;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2011)

Λου(ρ)κάς.


----------



## sarant (Feb 18, 2011)

Λούρκης.
Και: μια βραδιά στο λούρκι, τραγούδι των Κατσιμιχαίων.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2011)

Λούρκυ Λουρκ  (σας πρόλαβα )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2011)

Δηλαδή, όποιος περιηγείται τακτικά διάφορα ιστολόγια, φόρουμ κλπ χωρίς να συμμετέχει είναι_ λουρκιστής και σουλατσαδόρος_;


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2011)

...
Λουρκίστας. Έλλοχος. 

Και το delurk: ξελουρκίζω, φανερώνομαι, (ξετσουμίζω)


----------

